# Puzzle Festival - 19 έως 21 Ιουνίου



## Elsa (Jun 18, 2009)

Μια άλλη, φωτεινή και δημιουργική πλευρά της μετανάστευσης :) :
*Puzzle Festival*
_Από τις 19 έως τις 21 Ιουνίου, ένα νέο καλλιτεχνικό φεστιβάλ κάνει την εμφάνισή του στον πολιτιστικό χάρτη της Αθήνας. Για 3 ημέρες, στα 4 διαφορετικά επίπεδα του Τόπου Συνάντησης Ανατολής-Δύσης Αγγέλων Βήμα, θα εναλλάσσονται μουσικές, θεατρικές και χορευτικές παραστάσεις, προβολές κινηματογραφικών ταινιών και εκθέσεις εικαστικών. Πάνω από 50 δημιουργοί από 17 χώρες του κόσμου, όλοι τους μετανάστες που ζουν στην Αθήνα, συστήνονται στο ευρύ κοινό με έργα δημιουργημένα ή επιλεγμένα ειδικά για τη διοργάνωση._
Εδώ, το πρόγραμμα.

(Άσχετα με την ουσία του φεστιβάλ: Την είδηση τη βρήκα στο tvxs, όπου υπάρχει και -το μοναδικό μέχρι τώρα- σχόλιο από την Miranda P., που στέκεται στον ξενόγλωσσο τίτλο του φεστιβάλ για να μιλήσει για τον θάνατο της ελληνικής γλώσσας. Δεν φαίνεται να το βλέπει από την πλευρά των γνωστών Λερναίων, πάντως)


----------



## Elsa (Jun 18, 2009)

Χμ, τώρα είδα αυτό:
_ΠΟΛΙΤΙΚΗ ΕΙΣΟΔΟΥ
ΣΥΝΕΔΡΙΑΚΗ ΖΩΝΗ
Ώρα έναρξης συνεδριών: 10.00
Οι πόρτες ανοίγουν στις 9.30.
Η είσοδος για το κοινό θα είναι ελεύθερη.
Δήλωση θέσεων (ονομαστικά) από 11 Ιουνίου στα ταμεία του Αγγέλων Βήμα (10.00 - 14.00 & 18.00 -22.00)
και μέσω mail στο [email protected]
ΚΑΛΛΙΤΕΧΝΙΚΗ ΖΩΝΗ
Η είσοδος για το κοινό θα γίνεται με εισιτήριο ημέρας, με το οποίο θα είναι δυνατή η παρακολούθηση όλων των δράσεων της ημέρας.
Για τις θεατρικές και χορευτικές παραστάσεις θα τηρηθεί σειρά προτεραιότητας λόγω περιορισμένου αριθμού θέσεων, μέσω δελτίων εισόδου που θα διανέμονται (χωρίς επιπλέον χρέωση) μία ώρα πριν την έναρξη κάθε παράστασης.
ΤΙΜΕΣ ΕΙΣΙΤΗΡΙΩΝ
Εισιτήριο ημέρας: 15 ευρώ (προπώληση και στην είσοδο)
Εισιτήριο διημέρου: 23 ευρώ (προπώληση)
Εισιτήριο τριημέρου: 30 ευρώ (προπώληση)
_

Αναρωτιέμαι, με τέτοια τιμή πόσοι μετανάστες μπορούν να πάνε...


----------

